# Restaurant equipment purchase help



## Tasdidalvi (Sep 16, 2019)

My neighborhood restaurant open its doors to sell restaurant equipment. Among the items are a three door refrigerator, chest freezer, stand up freezer, single door refrigerator, stainless steel tables, fans, griddle, fryer, cold sandwich prep table, scale, floor mixer, miscellaneous dishes, glasses, cambros, pots and pans, utensils, 3 compartment sink, Aloha system with 2 printers, 3 under bar refrigerators, storage racks, meat slicer, etc. if I try to start a restaurant business are these will be enough for start?


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Sep 16, 2019)

Sounds like a pretty good start to me if you got it for the right price. I bet 

 chef jimmyj
 could probably give you some good pointers!


----------



## bradger (Sep 16, 2019)

how good a condition and how old.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Sep 16, 2019)

Decide on a menu first. The Food dictates the equipment needed. What you listed can do a small Hot/Cold Sandwich/Sub Shop.
Burgers, Dogs, Sausage, Cold sandwiches, Subs,  Fries, Onion Rings. If, ambitious, Breakfast Sandwiches are a option. BBQ is not really an option unless you get a Steam Table or Holding Cabinet/Oven and an NSF Approved Smoker, no UDS allowed.
You will still need a Stove, Hood with Fire Supression, Hand Sink. You will likely not get much use out of the Mixer. If the sandwich table has refrigerated storage, the under counter refers will not get much use,  but again that depends on the menu and the building you go into...JJ


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Sep 16, 2019)

Kind of sounds like they maybe going out of business.


----------



## eddiememphis (Sep 16, 2019)

Tasdidalvi said:


> if I try to start a restaurant business are these will be enough for start?



No.
Not without a serious business plan and experience in the business.


----------



## Omnivore (Sep 17, 2019)

To echo Chef JimmyJ and Eddiememphis, I'd say no or at least, not yet. Having worked in restaurant kitchens and owned a food service business, I wouldn't start buying gear until you know your menu and the exact requirements of what it takes to cook and serve it. Depending on what kind of space you find for your business, there may already be a triple sink or some of the equipment you mentioned. Also all of that equipment takes up a lot of space - not everything may fit perfectly in whichever kitchen space you find. Space matters down to the inch. I just thought I'd chime in because I've learned these things the hard way! Best of luck to your new business! It can be super exciting and rewarding as you manage all the hurdles.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Sep 17, 2019)

Another thing I can tell you from experience and talking with multiple other owners...Have TWO YEARS reserve cash to cover ALL EXPENSES, including rent or mortgage, food, utilities, labor and some pay for yourself. You wont get Credit for your first year, so Cash is all you got to keep you going.
If you spend every Dime opening, short of a RARE Miracle, you will be bankrupt in a year. The first 3 months you get hammered as folks check out the New Place. The next 3 are slower, repeats that love your food and locals that prefer you to Fast Food or the other area operations they are tired of, especially if you do lunch. The next 6 months is a pretty steady decline. You aint new anymore and folks are fickle, moving on, to Other new places that opened or back to old area standbys. Another reason for business loss is, you didn't have Enough reserve cash so your quality and selection decline. If you can't pay the Food Distributor to maintain stock, you don't have product.  You can also face an interruption like bad weather, Street Work outside your door, or you get shut down, temporarily, for Unsanitary Conditions or making some folks sick...JJ


----------



## Tasdidalvi (Sep 18, 2019)

bradger said:


> how good a condition and how old.


Almost a year used.


----------



## Tasdidalvi (Sep 18, 2019)

chef jimmyj said:


> Decide on a menu first. The Food dictates the equipment needed. What you listed can do a small Hot/Cold Sandwich/Sub Shop.
> Burgers, Dogs, Sausage, Cold sandwiches, Subs,  Fries, Onion Rings. If, ambitious, Breakfast Sandwiches are a option. BBQ is not really an option unless you get a Steam Table or Holding Cabinet/Oven and an NSF Approved Smoker, no UDS allowed.
> You will still need a Stove, Hood with Fire Supression, Hand Sink. You will likely not get much use out of the Mixer. If the sandwich table has refrigerated storage, the under counter refers will not get much use,  but again that depends on the menu and the building you go into...JJ


Thanks for some great piece of advice


----------



## TacticalKarma (Dec 9, 2019)

Hi guys, does Anyone know what technique is better to take at a good price and quality? In short, I am the administrator of a restaurant that will open soon, we need new equipment at a good price and performance, someone can advise a good site where I can find everything you need? By the way, one of the employees recommended to use the equipment purchased from ianboer.com.au where can I find refrigerators at an inexpensive price. However need style advice where I can find still technique?


----------

